# Building a Cut in half man llusion



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Well i'm building a cut in half man llusion seen on brads boo barn, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvKufAN1blU if anyone knows his Halloween Fourm account username please tell me. i'm just using cheap foam board for mine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbvkMS3Oh5E as you can see in the picture you can still see the big hole in the backround. It will not been seen because the actor will be a lot bigger than I am. I also need to put guts on it, I will be using grate stuff and my own dezigh on guts. Maybe i'll show how to do that some other time, anyway that's all for now!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

looks good so far-looking forward to seeing the completed prop.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice effect! Well done.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool project! It will be nice to see this one finished!


----------

